# Phottix Aion vs Hahnel Giga pro T II



## sagittariansrock (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all
I was looking for a timer intervalometer and was almost set on the Hahnel based on reviews on this forum until I got a nice deal on a used Phottix Aion. Trying to decide between the two, and was wondering if someone can share some insight. Thanks, as always!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2014)

The first difference that I notice is the size of the transmitter. The Phottix looks to be about twice the size of the hähnel…the main reason I went with the hähnel over other versions (Vello, Satechi) is the smaller transmitter. I can (barely) conceal the transmitter in my hand when I'm in a shot, couldn't do that with the Phottix or the others. The tradeoff there is the Phottix uses AAA batteries (a pair for the transmitter and a pair for the receiver), whereas the hähnel uses a CR2 battery for the receiver and a CR2032 coin cell battery for the transmitter (so…I keep a few of both on hand).


----------



## J.R. (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't know about the Phottix but the Hahnel Giga T pro works fantastic. Only concern on my part is that the Hahnel falls "asleep" fairly quickly.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the information, Neuro and JR. I eventually decided to go for the Phottix because it was half the price of the Hahnel and hopefully the size is the only compromise (a big one, as Neuro mentioned). I also heard the Phottix has less range but I don't foresee that being a problem for me. Fingers crossed now.


----------

